# got one



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

got one yesterday. my first with a bow. a 20# jake, 5-6" beard. i was working 2 gobblers when him and 2 hens snuck up behind me.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice job man! Got any pics?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

no digital yet. maybe ill borrow one the next one i get.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrtas :beer:


----------

